# HM Marie Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Marie is one of our homebred does. Her dam is my top producing Nigi, she milks 4 lbs a day. Her twin sister, Janie, kidded in May with twins.

Marie is bred to Billy Boy Blue. I'm guessing she has a single. She's due July 24th.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

She is looking good also. She is so sweet looking. I would say a single also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

does look like a single....how is her udder coming along? :greengrin:
she is a cutie..... :wink:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Precious expression indeed!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

She's a pretty doe. Hope she has a girl in there!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

I refuse to discuss sexes! :hair:

I am really proud of Janie and Marie. It's fun to have something you delivered after planning a breeding then come full circle and deliver!

I can tell already I'll be happy with Marie's udder. Teats look to be more plumb than Marybelle, their dam's. It doesn't look like either Janie nor Marie inherited Marybelle's big teats, but they have a good length to them for handmilking.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

She's looking good, and is very pretty!! I think a single or twins!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

cool I have a ND due on the 24th...i'm betting single


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Ligs are softening, belly has dropped! Today is day 140 =) and she is so very uncomfortable. She spent most of yesterday under one of the fans in the barn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Aww....poor girl....they all get so uncomfortable .....we feel ....so sorry for them.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

I like her pattern....and horns :greengrin:

She does look like theres just 1 in there...maybe a baby that looks like her with blue eyes? :baby:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

:angry:

I guess she recycled after the breedings I witnessed...or we're on day 154. Ligs coming and going. She MIGHT be hiding two in there, dunno.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

We're here to wait too. I bet all these girls will get together some day and write a book about how funny it is to watch the humans watch them and how impatient/crazy we are before kidding.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Hopefully she gives you a flashy little girl! :girl:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Hmmm

She has a clearish stringy discharge with the slightest amber color, muscles have dropped on her rump, still has ligs. Today according to the breeding I saw is day 157. Could it be? :hair:

Hmmm

Well I locked her back into a stall under the cam, regardless...we shall see.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Boy she sure likes to keep you guessing :scratch: How many strands of hair do you have left? :hair:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

HEHE, good point. I am excited for you once things get a move on. Until then, she is georgous. :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Sooooo babies yet? :scratch:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Noooooooo..............

I projected out for her next cycle which makes her due around 8/20. She is a LOT bigger now and her udder is really filling...so right now I have four does on full on kidding watch. GAH!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

:GAAH:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Her false alarm was her mucos plug - I guess it let go along with some gloop because as soon as the stringy goo passed, here came the plug.

They like to make us wait, watch, anticipate and look like we don't know what we're doing haha. The Doe's Code of Honor is REALLY being upheld here!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

When I have seen the goop - mine have always kidded within 24 hours ---- good luck and can't wait!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: HM Marie's Kidding Thread*

Marie kidded with buck/doe twins tonight! Doe is 1st 2 pics, Lily - buck is last 2 pics, Lowry.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW................. They are so CUTE!!!!  Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How presious! They look so flashy!! Congrats!!! :stars: :girl: :boy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAWWWWW, Congratulations they are adorable. I assume no trouble with the delivery?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome... :thumbup: ...congrats...... :leap:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! And a DOE too.....she looks to be BE as well :stars: Congratulations Kate....looks like your girls just knew that you needed babies :hug:


----------

